
Ask HN: What happened to the Freelancer/Seeking Freelancer thread? - kohanz
I see Who&#x27;s hiring, but not its typical counterpart.
======
mtmail
Here's the thread for reference
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11012045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11012045)

67 comments of which 66 are SEEKING WORK. The one where a company posted is
about Wordpress plugins.

------
bliti
It was posted but did not stay in the front page for a lot of time.

~~~
kohanz
It seems odd to say the least that what is usually one of the top threads on
Ask HN for that day cannot even be found in the Ask HN section. I mean did it
get flagged or downvoted?

~~~
DrQuack
There haven't really been many people posting jobs, it's been >95% jobseekers
for the past several months, so that's probably why.

~~~
mrfusion
Is that a trend? Less work for freelancers?

~~~
DrQuack
It's certainly a trend for the HN threads, no idea about freelancing in
general

